# Taking off on wild tangents...



## Waenelin

hello again...

j'ai un peu de mal aussi avec cette phrase-là, j'aimerais bien votre avis  :

_She finished other people's sentences for them, usually taking off on wild tangents that left the bushwhacked in stunned attendance on the strange rerouting of conversation.
_

   Elle avait coutume de finir les phrases des autres à leur place, disparaissant _sur une remarque mordante / sur une pirouette insolente _qui laissait ses victimes piégées dans l'attente abasourdie de l'étrange changement de perspective de la conversation.





 Voilà, c'est pas terrible comme traduction ; je sèche un peu, là... ça fait des semaines que je l'ai laissée en suspens, cette phrase.


 Merci d'avance de vos conseils et idées !


----------



## Jabote

moi je dirais "partant sur des tangentes échevelées"


----------



## germinal

Pirouette insolent ou insolite?


----------



## RobInAustin

"souvent s'enfuir sur des tangents" non? le mot tangent sont egale en englais en ce context je propose...

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Waenelin

Jabote said:
			
		

> moi je dirais "partant sur des tangentes échevelées"



pourquoi pas, oui... mais "partant sur" me gêne un peu; ça n'est pas un français très littéraire.
Merci de ta participation


----------



## Jabote

Waenelin said:
			
		

> hello again...
> 
> j'ai un peu de mal aussi avec cette phrase-là, j'aimerais bien votre avis  :
> 
> _She finished other people's sentences for them, usually taking off on wild tangents that left the bushwhacked in stunned attendance on the strange rerouting of conversation._
> 
> 
> Elle avait coutume de finir les phrases des autres à leur place, disparaissant _sur une remarque mordante / sur une pirouette insolente _qui laissait ses victimes piégées dans l'attente abasourdie de l'étrange changement de perspective de la conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà, c'est pas terrible comme traduction ; je sèche un peu, là... ça fait des semaines que je l'ai laissée en suspens, cette phrase.
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance de vos conseils et idées !


 
_I_ propose: Elle terminait les phrases des gens à leur place, partant habituellement sur des tangentes échevelées qui les _(I think "the" is a typo for "them")_ laissaient pantois devant l'étrange dérive de la conversation"


----------



## Waenelin

germinal said:
			
		

> Pirouette insolent ou insolite?



Hi Germinal,
"insolite" would mean _strange_, _curious_, rather than _wild_, in french. The exact word for _wild _is "sauvage".

Thanks for your post


----------



## Jabote

Waenelin said:
			
		

> pourquoi pas, oui... mais "partant sur" me gêne un peu; ça n'est pas un français très littéraire.
> Merci de ta participation


 
On part sur une tangente, waenelin, comme on part sur une route... On peut aussi prendre une tangente...


----------



## Waenelin

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> "souvent s'enfuir sur des tangents" non? le mot tangent sont egale en englais en ce context je propose...
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob



U're right Robin, _tangents _and _tangentes _are the same... And _s'enfuir _fits good, too.


----------



## RobInAustin

"the bushwhacked" is not a typo. In this instance, it implies the person in conversation IS "the bushwhacked" by her behaior. So, you would not say "s'enfuir sur des tangents"?


----------



## Jabote

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> "the bushwhacked" is not a typo. In this instance, it implies the person in conversation IS "the bushwhacked" by her behaior. So, you would not say "s'enfuir sur des tangents"?


 
The way I understand it is that it left them bushwhacked in stunned attendance blah blah... In any case the bushwhacked or them bushwhacked boils down to the same thing.

My understanding of the sentence is that in finishing people's sentences for them, she starts talking wildly (échevelées, agreeing with tangentes, and not insolentes or whatever) about completely different (tangents meaning new routings and not pirouettes) things and the new turn of the conversation leaves people stunned ...


----------



## Waenelin

Jabote said:
			
		

> On part sur une tangente, waenelin, comme on part sur une route... On peut aussi prendre une tangente...



Ah? au temps pour moi alors,désolée... moi ça me faisait bizarre, mais bon. On en apprend tous les jours !


----------



## Jabote

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> "the bushwhacked" is not a typo. In this instance, it implies the person in conversation IS "the bushwhacked" by her behaior. So, you would not say "s'enfuir sur des tangents"?


 
No I would not say "s'enfuir" because s'enfuir means that she would be running away _in fear of something_, which of course is not the case at all in this context.

If you don't want to say partant, you could say s'échappant sur des tangentes, or even décollant sur des tangentes...


----------



## Gil

Elle finissait les phrases des autres à leur place, empruntant alors une tangente délirante qui laissait les victime de son embuscade abasourdies par l'étrange réorientation de la conversation.


----------



## Benjy

gil is my hero.


----------



## Gil

Gil said:
			
		

> Elle finissait les phrases des autres à leur place, empruntant alors une tangente délirante qui laissait les victime de son embuscade abasourdies par l'étrange réorientation de la conversation.



Edit.  Je viens de voir le "décollant" de Jabote qui me semble beaucoup mieux que mon simple "empruntant"

Adapter en:   .......place, décollant alors sur une tangente ....


----------



## Gil

Benjy said:
			
		

> gil is my hero.



If you are patient enough, I'll be your zero...


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> The way I understand it is that it left them bushwhacked in stunned attendance blah blah... In any case the bushwhacked or them bushwhacked boils down to the same thing.
> 
> My understanding of the sentence is that in finishing people's sentences for them, she starts talking wildly (échevelées, agreeing with tangentes, and not insolentes or whatever) about completely different (tangents meaning new routings and not pirouettes) things and the new turn of the conversation leaves people stunned ...



Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## Waenelin

Jabote said:
			
		

> No I would not say "s'enfuir" because s'enfuir means that she would be running away _in fear of something_, which of course is not the case at all in this context.
> 
> If you don't want to say partant, you could say s'échappant sur des tangentes, or even décollant sur des tangentes...



OK, alors qu'est ce qu'on a ?

_s'échappant sur une tangente échevelée_ ?
booooooooooof...
Oui je sais je suis pénible, mais ça me plait pas... 

et puis j'aimais bien "disparaissant sur"; je trouve que ça rendait mieux l'idée de soudaineté... on imagine bien la fille qui balance sa réplique et tourne les talons d'un coup.

On va trouver, on va trouver !!


----------



## Waenelin

Gil said:
			
		

> Elle finissait les phrases des autres à leur place, empruntant alors une tangente délirante qui laissait les victime de son embuscade abasourdies par l'étrange réorientation de la conversation.



AH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES !!! ça, ça me plait!!!

Gil je t'aime


----------



## Jabote

Bon, alors pour faire un savant mariage de la proposition de Gil et de la mienne, je propose: Elle finissait les phrases des autres à leur place, décollant sur des _(c'est au pluriel, Gil, et le cas ne se produit pas qu'une fois...) _ tangentes échevelées _(ou délirantes, au choix) _ qui laissaient les victime*s * de son embuscade abasourdies _(ou pantoises, moi j'aime mieux pantoises, je trouve qu'on voit mieux l'image des gens immobiles la bouche ouverte de surprise, mais bon..)_ devant l'étrange _(ou la bizarre)_ dérive de la conversation.


----------



## Waenelin

Gil said:
			
		

> Edit.  Je viens de voir le "décollant" de Jabote qui me semble beaucoup mieux que mon simple "empruntant"
> 
> Adapter en:   .......place, décollant alors sur une tangente ....



OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!

Vous êtes formidables


----------



## Waenelin

Jabote said:
			
		

> Bon, alors pour faire un savant mariage de la proposition de Gil et de la mienne, je propose: Elle finissait les phrases des autres à leur place, décollant sur des _(c'est au pluriel, Gil, et le cas ne se produit pas qu'une fois...) _ tangentes échevelées _(ou délirantes, au choix) _ qui laissaient les victime*s * de son embuscade abasourdies _(ou pantoises, moi j'aime mieux pantoises, je trouve qu'on voit mieux l'image des gens immobiles la bouche ouverte de surprise, mais bon..)_ devant l'étrange _(ou la bizarre)_ dérive de la conversation.



le singulier n'est pas dérangeant puisque je garde "_elle avait coutume de_" (usually),
et tu as raison pour pantois, mais au féminin ça le fait moins bien que abasourdies, je trouve ! (pantoises, bof)
je garde _délirantes _aussi, ça rend bien _wild_.
C'est totalement subjectif bien sûr.


----------



## Jabote

Waenelin said:
			
		

> le singulier n'est pas dérangeant puisque je garde "_elle avait coutume de_" (usually),
> et tu as raison pour pantois, mais au féminin ça le fait moins bien que abasourdies, je trouve ! (pantoises, bof)
> je garde _délirantes _aussi, ça rend bien _wild_.
> C'est totalement subjectif bien sûr.


 
Et c'est aussi ta traduction donc "Comme ti veux, ti choizes"... !


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Bon, alors pour faire un savant mariage de la proposition de Gil et de la mienne, je propose: Elle finissait les phrases des autres à leur place, décollant sur des _(c'est au pluriel, Gil, et le cas ne se produit pas qu'une fois...) _ tangentes échevelées _(ou délirantes, au choix) _ qui laissaient les victime*s * de son embuscade abasourdies _(ou pantoises, moi j'aime mieux pantoises, je trouve qu'on voit mieux l'image des gens immobiles la bouche ouverte de surprise, mais bon..)_ devant l'étrange _(ou la bizarre)_ dérive de la conversation.



D'accord.  Je préfère "dérive" à "réorientation", c'est plus "cute".  Ce ne sera peut-être pas assez radical pour notre ami Waene.  "Dérive" donne l'impression de quelque chose de graduel.  À bien y penser, on préférera peut-être "devant le tour étrange qu'a pris la conversation".  Pour le reste, notre ami a assez d'options pour l'occuper quelques minutes...


----------



## Jabote

Waenelin said:
			
		

> OK, alors qu'est ce qu'on a ?
> 
> _s'échappant sur une tangente échevelée_ ?
> booooooooooof...
> Oui je sais je suis pénible, mais ça me plait pas...
> 
> et puis j'aimais bien "disparaissant sur"; je trouve que ça rendait mieux l'idée de soudaineté... *on imagine bien la fille qui balance sa réplique et tourne les talons d'un coup.*
> 
> On va trouver, on va trouver !!


 
??? Mais pas du tout ! Elle ne disparaît pas du tout ! Et elle ne fait pas que balancer une réplique ! Elle part *au figuré* sur des sujets de conversation qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec ce dont les autres, dont elle finit les phrases, parlaient au début !


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> D'accord. Je préfère "dérive" à "réorientation", c'est plus "cute". Ce ne sera peut-être pas assez radical pour notre ami Waene. "Dérive" donne l'impression de quelque chose de graduel. À bien y penser, on préférera peut-être "_devant le tour étrange qu'a*vait* pris la conversation_". Pour le reste, notre ami a assez d'options pour l'occuper quelques minutes...


 
J'aime bien ce tour étrange ! Avec la correction que j'y ai apportée !


----------



## JohninVirginia

Jabote said:
			
		

> _I_ propose: Elle terminait les phrases des gens à leur place, partant habituellement sur des tangentes échevelées qui les _(I think "the" is a typo for "them")_ laissaient pantois devant l'étrange dérive de la conversation"



"the bushwhacked" is used as a noun.  There is am implied word which is deliberatley left out, c.a.d., "the bushwacked person".

The grammatical term for a verb used as a noun is a gerund; I don't know the term for an adjective used as a noun, but it is definitely done, such as "the dead" or "the living".

John in Virginia


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce tour étrange ! Avec la correction que j'y ai apportée !



D'accord.  Ce doit être l'âge, je deviens très conciliant...


----------



## Jabote

JohninVirginia said:
			
		

> "the bushwhacked" is used as a noun. There is am implied word which is deliberatley left out, c.a.d., "the bushwacked person".
> 
> The grammatical term for a verb used as a noun is a gerund; I don't know the term for an adjective used as a noun, but it is definitely done, such as "the dead" or "the living".
> 
> John in Virginia


 
The French term for an adjective used as a noun is "un adjectif substantivé".


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> D'accord. Ce doit être l'âge, je deviens très conciliant...


 
Conciliant ou.... étourdi ? ;o)))


----------



## Waenelin

Jabote said:
			
		

> ??? Mais pas du tout ! Elle ne disparaît pas du tout ! Et elle ne fait pas que balancer une réplique ! Elle part *au figuré* sur des sujets de conversation qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec ce dont les autres, dont elle finit les phrases, parlaient au début !



aaaaaaaah OK ! ouh le méga-contresens, pas bien Wae...  j'avais pas du tout compris ça comme ça ! pour moi le "taking of" c'était vraiment la fille qui s'envole, quoi !  

Bon, je réfléchis à tout ça et je reviens, hein ! faut que ça marine un peu, là...  

merci à tous pour vos brillantes suggestions, vous êtes super


----------



## Jabote

Waenelin said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaah OK ! ouh le méga-contresens, pas bien Wae...  j'avais pas du tout compris ça comme ça ! pour moi le "taking of" c'était vraiment la fille qui s'envole, quoi !
> 
> Bon, je réfléchis à tout ça et je reviens, hein ! faut que ça marine un peu, là...
> 
> merci à tous pour vos brillantes suggestions, vous êtes super


 
Bon bain dans la marinade !


----------



## Cath.S.

> pour moi le "taking of" c'était vraiment la fille qui s'envole, quoi !


Elle s'envole bien, mais pas toute seule : elle prend ses interlocuteurs en otages !


----------



## germinal

Waenelin said:
			
		

> Hi Germinal,
> "insolite" would mean _strange_, _curious_, rather than _wild_, in french. The exact word for _wild _is "sauvage".
> 
> Thanks for your post


 

I was just curious about the use of insolent in the translation and wondered if the intention had been to use insolite which is nearer in meaning.    

Germinal.


.


----------



## peter66

She finished other people's sentences for them, usually taking off on wild tangents that left the bushwhacked  (*unwary*) in stunned _attendance _ (*anticipation*) on the strange rerouting of conversation.

this would seem better english to me


----------



## JohninVirginia

peter66 said:
			
		

> She finished other people's sentences for them, usually taking off on wild tangents that left the bushwhacked  (*unwary*) in stunned _attendance _ (*anticipation*) on the strange rerouting of conversation.
> 
> this would seem better english to me



I don't know if the English is better or worse, but the changes seem to alter the meaning a little.

"Unwary" to me would indicate being at risk of (unanticipated) future attack, "bushwhacked" indicates having been already attacked, in a sneak attack as one might receive in the jungle.  Plus, 'bushwhacked' is a bit onomatopoeitic, that is, it's a good, hard-sounding word to go along with a good, hard thumping.

I'm not sure about 'attendance' vs. 'anticipation'.  I think 'attendance' indicates that the poor person was only along passively for the ride which had just taken place, whereas 'anticipation' indicates a certain enjoyment of the suspense of not knowing what is yet to come.

Again, I think maybe both are equally grammatically correct, but the meanings are a little different.

John in Virginia


----------



## fetchezlavache

Waenelin said:
			
		

> OK, alors qu'est ce qu'on a ?
> 
> _s'échappant sur une tangente échevelée_ ?
> booooooooooof...
> Oui je sais je suis pénible, mais ça me plait pas...
> 
> et puis j'aimais bien "disparaissant sur"; je trouve que ça rendait mieux l'idée de soudaineté... on imagine bien la fille qui balance sa réplique et tourne les talons d'un coup.
> 
> On va trouver, on va trouver !!




sauf que cette idée de départ est totalement absente du texte originel..   

edit wooops j'ai réagi à un post de la 2ème page, boy you guys have been little busy bees


----------



## Waenelin

egueule said:
			
		

> Elle s'envole bien, mais pas toute seule : elle prend ses interlocuteurs en otages !



c'est ça, oui ! 

Okay... résultat des courses ! j'ai fait un petit mélange, hein...

_Elle avait coutume de finir les phrases des autres à leur place, décollant alors sur une tangente délirante qui __laissait les victimes de son embuscade abasourdies devant le tour étrange pris par la conversation.
_

 Pas mal comme ça, non? j'ai mis directement "_pris_", finalement: ça allège (d'autant qu'il y a déjà un "qui" juste au-dessus). Mais la formulation _tour étrange _était une grande idée. 


 Sinon, juste un truc : vous traduisez l'expression tout entière "in stunned attendance" par le seul mot "abasourdies" (ou pantoises) ? il ne manque pas qqchose? (comme le "dans l'attente abasourdie", certes maladroit, que j'avais misau départ) ?


----------



## Jabote

Waenelin said:
			
		

> c'est ça, oui !
> 
> Okay... résultat des courses ! j'ai fait un petit mélange, hein...
> 
> _Elle avait coutume de finir les phrases des autres à leur place, décollant alors sur une tangente délirante qui __laissait les victimes de son embuscade abasourdies devant le tour étrange pris par la conversation._
> 
> 
> Pas mal comme ça, non? j'ai mis directement "_pris_", finalement: ça allège (d'autant qu'il y a déjà un "qui" juste au-dessus). Mais la formulation _tour étrange _était une grande idée.
> 
> 
> Sinon, juste un truc : vous traduisez l'expression tout entière "in stunned attendance" par le seul mot "abasourdies" (ou pantoises) ? il ne manque pas qqchose? (comme le "dans l'attente abasourdie", certes maladroit, que j'avais misau départ) ?


 
Tu ne peux pas dire dans l'attente, puisqu'ils n'attendent rien... Attendance est mis ici dans le sens qu'ils *assistent* au changement de la conversation... Et utiliser assister dans la phrase alourdirait énormément !


----------

